# Do you have a 10 minute hunt



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Just wondering if you have a ten minute hunt that you do a few times per year. We all would like to spend a full day but sometimes there is just no time on that day for it. 
I have a sweet little creek behind the house that during the duck season has Wood ducks on it sitting by the ol Sycamore tree. One guy swings around and walks up from behind while the other guy posts up,on a little S curve, they fly right to us and in 10 minutes it is over. Generally the guy posted has his limit and the walker may have one. At times well over 100 woodys come out of the strech, all in about 10 minutes to being back in the house. I have done it in my work suit as time was short.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We have a place we deer hunt every year that we see Does everytime we go out. The last few years we have taken a doe on the last day of Black Powder season. Now these aren't your 10 minutes hunts but a few hours max. My brother still loves this place as he fills his doe tags each year, plus it make the Farmer really happy to have a few more deer removed from his place.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I can walk off my back porch and prolly shoot 4-5 Squirrles in about 10 minutes , theres Hickory and Oak trees everywhere.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I killed a doe at deer creek during gun season ten minutes after legal shooting time. Now with the drag back to the truck and all it surely wasn't a ten minute hunt but by far the quickest I have ever filled a tag.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

had a pheasant hunt last year for wild birds where i was back at my truck in 30 minutes with a limit.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I hunted pheasants in North Dakota last week and had my limit approx 90 seconds after I got out of the truck on the first day. I had 3 ringnecks down as fast as I could pump, draw a bead, and pull the trigger. There were about a dozen birds hiding in tumbleweeds in the ditch next to us.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well for muzaloader i was hunts at a place by calcuta sry not good at spelling i went down at legal time and a buck with no horn came running my way and stoped and i got my first deer in 14 mins it was great


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

When I was in high school, I would leave school and head directly out of town for evening hunts. I shot my first deer on a 10 minute deer hunt. I got to the property around 3:30. Walked to my tree and before I could even begin to climb it, two Does came through. Came within 20 yards and I let momma have it. I had only left my truck 15 minutes before this. I still can't believe they never saw me. I was standing right in the open with no cover!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I've had several occasions where I have seen deer feeding before legal shooting time. I just kept watching my watch and the deer until it was time.


----------

